

A 48 Hour Hack, A 100+ year Flood, and a Nenshi noun - lucasyyc
http://lucasyyc.wordpress.com/2013/06/26/calgary-floods-of-2013-the-48-hour-hack-that-was-inspired-by-it/

======
MonkoftheFunk
Cool, I am in calgary and ya I wanted to know the same thing, I was wishing
gps data was saved with all the photos posted so that I could plot it as well,
great that you filled that! Then perhaps it could be shared with
[http://google.org/crisismap/2013-alberta-
floods](http://google.org/crisismap/2013-alberta-floods)

~~~
lucasyyc
Yeah.. I want to get it working better and try and make some good use of it...
i really like the idea.

were you in the evac'd areas.

PS: upload some of your pics!

~~~
MonkoftheFunk
Luckily not, I was on the edge of 2 evac / power out areas, glued to twitter
and Facebook for updates and pictures. PS: I will, I have some before / after
pics

